# Morritts Tortuga



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2015)

We have a 2 BR unit.  Do all units have a washer and dryer?  Thanks


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 6, 2015)

Ann-Marie said:


> We have a 2 BR unit.  Do all units have a washer and dryer?  Thanks


In Tortuga, only the Londoner and Wembley Buildings have W/D in the two bedrooms.
As an exchanger you will not be in those buildings.
If you are in Morritts Grand, all 2BRs have W/D.

There is a small laundry room onsite you can use.
There is 6 day/week maid service and you can exchange pool and regular towels daily.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Pat.


----------



## shorts (Feb 7, 2015)

They are only doing towel exchange one day a week now. However, pool towels can still be exchanged daily at the towel hut.

There is a paper given at check in now that explains housekeeping procedures.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 9, 2015)

shorts said:


> They are only doing towel exchange one day a week now. However, pool towels can still be exchanged daily at the towel hut.
> 
> There is a paper given at check in now that explains housekeeping procedures.



So I see....and are they still including the housekeeping "tip" on your weekly bill? There was no mention of that but the tip envelopes are gone from the room.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 9, 2015)

No, they are not including a tip on your bill or at least they didn't on my bill in January. Also, when I was there in January, we got  room towels every day and a semi clean up/maid service every day. Also, I believe any of the two bedroom Tortuga units that have been upgraded/ redone have washer and dryer. Not sure but I think. By the way, the one bedroom poolside that my friend stayed in during our January visit, had been redone/updated and it was absolutely gorgeous with stainless steel appliances, corian counter tops, glass tile back splashes in the kitchen and new furniture throughout. New floors and totally redone bath. Really, really nice job they are doing on them. It was in the Guilford building. I was told that entire building has been redone but can't confirm that as I didn't see any other units but the one my friend was staying in.
Have fun on your trip,
Mahlon


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 9, 2015)

Mahlon said:


> No, they are not including a tip on your bill or at least they didn't on my bill in January. Also, when I was there in January, we got  room towels every day and a semi clean up/maid service every day. Also, I believe any of the two bedroom Tortuga units that have been upgraded/ redone have washer and dryer. Not sure but I think. By the way, the one bedroom poolside that my friend stayed in during our January visit, had been redone/updated and it was absolutely gorgeous with stainless steel appliances, corian counter tops, glass tile back splashes in the kitchen and new furniture throughout. New floors and totally redone bath. Really, really nice job they are doing on them. It was in the Guilford building. I was told that entire building has been redone but can't confirm that as I didn't see any other units but the one my friend was staying in.
> Have fun on your trip,
> Mahlon


Two out of ten wooden buildings have been redone. So only those two buildings have w/d in the two bedrooms. 

Thanks for the info about the cleaning fee, I will check with the front desk.


----------



## shorts (Feb 10, 2015)

Pat,

We were in the Londoner in January and still had a tip envelope in our room. Since it was just the 2 of us this year we didn't have housekeeping come daily so don't know if they would have exchanged towels or not. Was just going by what the handout said.

Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 10, 2015)

shorts said:


> Pat,
> 
> We were in the Londoner in January and still had a tip envelope in our room. Since it was just the 2 of us this year we didn't have housekeeping come daily so don't know if they would have exchanged towels or not. Was just going by what the handout said.
> 
> Hope you're having a great time!



Thanks.


----------

